# We're Only Vain because we are so Beautiful!



## Elf Mommy (Nov 28, 2008)

Does your rabbit love to look at herself in the mirror?

Does your buck find his reflection in his water dish mesmerizing? 

We want to see those vain rabbits, preening themselves for the world to appreciate their splendor!

Thank you, Becca, for the thread suggestion!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

Nothing like having a portrait in your cage.








:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Minda!

And great picture Pet_Bunny 

I need to dig out my pictures now... :shock:


B.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2008)

Awwww! Look at Pebs giving herself kisses! She's such a lovey bunny!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

So vain she has to look at it daily.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that, her room ? 

Thats soo cute that she has a picture of herself.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is beyond cute... IT'S ADORABLE!  I want Pebbles now...

I think everyone on here knows that Berry-Boo loves her mirror (you would if you followed my blog *shakes fist* ). Here are some of her vain pictures!

It's me!





What? This is MY spot!





More mirror watching action!





"Look, Ma! I'm delicious!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 1, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Is that, her room ?


That is Pebbles cage. She never jumps out so we never have to put the top on. We take her out when she gets her run time in the basement.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

"I disapprove of you taking a picture of me disapproving by my picture!"





EDIT: That is so funny that she just stays in her "cage"!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 1, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That is so funny that she just stays in her "cage"!



Lucky for us, she is content about staying in there.





Can we have some privacy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2008)

It still amazes me that she stays in there! Bo, Clover and Tony would all be long gone at the first chance!

This photo also makes me smile! I love her lips and whole body language thing going on!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 2, 2008)

That was the first picture that we got where you could see her mini-dewlap. Will calls it her "mini-pudge"! lol She's not as "into" the mirror as she used to be. Now, she's more focused on pulling/pushing the NIC fence so she can escape (and she does). She still will play by the mirror, it's not completely gone. She just doesn't do it as often. She still binkies mainly by the mirror


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 2, 2008)

"Look, Ma! I'm delicious!"








Lol. Love it!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is one where she just looks so posh!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2008)

That's her sexay bedroom look! LOL!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 5, 2008)

Scone's never shown much interest in mirrors. He does like to read his book, though...






OK, for "read" I mean "nibble"...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Awww Scone :hearts:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like Jester is enjoying his picture in the Calendar.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwwwh cute!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 11, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is that, her room ?
> ...


omg(sh) she never jumps out?at all? hum i wonder........maby my mum would fall for that one.....:biggrin2:


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 11, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is that, her room ?
> ...



How did you litter train her so well? I dont see any droppings at all out of the litter box!:twitch:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> How did you litter train her so well? I dont see any droppings at all out of the litter box!:twitch:



Actually she is pretty good, but lately she is picking up some bad habits from the other bunny and they are pooping all over the place in the run. But when they are in their own cages they are fairly clean.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 11, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *LionheadBB wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How did you litter train her so well? I dont see any droppings at all out of the litter box!:twitch:
> ...



How did you do it? When they are by themselves of course. lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> How did you do it? When they are by themselves of course. lol



Rabbits are pretty clean, and in their own space they like to keep it tidy. I found the right litter boxes that they prefer so it helps. Mainly I do clean their cages daily so it's never messy. :biggrin2: 






You can see that Bebe prefers to use dishes (long story) as her litter box. :shock:








Yes, she pees in one dish and poops in the other.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> omg(sh) she never jumps out?at all? hum i wonder........maby my mum would fall for that one.....:biggrin2:


Pebblesnever jumped out untillately. Once when she got too excited when my wife was about to give her a treat. And the second time I found her on the kitchen floor when I got up in the morning, so now we put the top on at night.

Again, it must be the bad habits she learns from the Bebe (the other bunny) as Bebe loves to jump. 
You can see the stains from pee and poop on thefloor in the run from the two.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

In that photo sequence, Pebbles looks like a statue! 

She must have had fun running around your kitchen that night, huh? h34r2


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> In that photo sequence, Pebbles looks like a statue!




Pebbles isn't fazed by Bebe jumping or running past her now. 
Before they used to fight like cats and dogs if they came anywhere near each other.








I don't know what Pebbles did that night and how long she was on the floor. 
I found her under the kitchen table by Bebe's cage. :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I don't know what Pebbles did that night and how long she was on the floor.
> I found her under the kitchen table by Bebe's cage. :?


She was just trying to crash at her friend's place after a night of wild partying.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't know what Pebbles did that night and how long she was on the floor.
> ...



LOL


----------

